# At what age do you like to start riding your horse?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it depends on the horse. Though i personally would not ride the horse until he was over 2 years of age, and even at that, i'd just walk and practice our whoa and turns. Then i'd let him be a horse again for atleast 6 months and then get back into work.

Edit: i selected 2 years.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I said "2" but I want to qualify that. I'm talking about a late two year old and measured by their actual birth date not the arbitrary January 1st that is typically used. The second thing is not only do I want to consider their physical condition but their mental as well.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it depends on the horse and the discipline. I think between 2 and 3 depending on the mind and the build of a horse.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked three. If I were to start a horse under saddle, it would be closer to the age of 3 than 2.


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

i broke lady in to ride at the age of 2 years old as i have had her since she is born and now she is 8, we do loads of eventing and everything now we have the bond that i cant explain. it is just that great and it is fun also knowing what she can do. i broke bobby in when he was 3 and i have had him since he was born aswell and he is also broke to cart and i also compete with him and megan she is 18 and she has been diagnosed with laminitis, i dont know when she got broke in as i bought her 4 years ago due to me seeing her and i had to buy her because of the state she was in and also i did start training her to jump really high.

thanks
x


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> I said "2" but I want to qualify that. I'm talking about a late two year old and measured by their actual birth date not the arbitrary January 1st that is typically used. The second thing is not only do I want to consider their physical condition but their mental as well.


I'm going by actual birthdate as well. And the mentality of the horse is important to me too--it can make a big difference!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It definitely does depend on the horse, but I chose 4yrs.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*How Young to Start?*

I wouldnt start a horse under saddle until it is three, and then no real hard riding till it is four. Just doing basic walk trot canter and getting it used to going places with trailering, with other horses, by itself, ect. Of course, I would get it used to being ponied, a saddle and a saddle pad when it is two but not before that and no mounting it before it is three.


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

I generally start horses under saddle at three. However, there is a lot that goes into that decision. We check the horse's maturity both mental and physical as well as where the horse is at in its ground work & respect of humans. If there is ever a question with a youngster, the vet is called to check growth plates. Mental maturity is frequently more of an issue than physical maturity though. Some horses just aren't mentally ready for riding until they are a bit older.


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

I would say 4 or 3 is a good age.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

If I was starting a colt/filly, it would be at four years old. If I knew how the horse was coming along, it might be at three years old. I want my horse to be fully developed before I start putting any kind of strain on their back and legs.


----------



## TrialRider (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm fat so I think I would have to wait till the horse is three yrs old. :lol:


----------

